# Colofac Side Effects



## nickyw_uk (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been on Colofac for roughly one week and ever since starting them, I have had really bad tummy ache and loose yellow stools. Has anyone else experienced side effects like this from taking it? It doesn't say anything about these sort of side effects in the leaflet but I guess there's a first time for eveything


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

colofac, i think iive had that one, do you only take it twice a day? cos i did have mebeverine but you had it three times a day and i kept forgetting so she changed me, i think it is colofac. but anyway no i havent ha dthose and if it isnt in the leaflet i wouldnt think it was because of that, go back to teh doctor because that doesnt sound particularly normal







i mean maybe look for colofac through google, sometimes they have a bigger list of side effects than on the leaflet


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Mebeverine and colofac are the same tablet, i have been on mebeverine for over a year and dont have any problems, i agree with Sophie22 go and see your doctor, it cant hurt, good luck i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah they are but ther eis one that has like a different release timing of something, so you can take it less, mebeverine, as it was called on the pack i had to take three times, these others are labelled colofac MR. so they release differently and i only take them twice, i like the, much better, but yes, they are the same thing


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW that's sound's better, i hate having to take mine 3 times a day and often skip the middle one







i think i'll ask my doc about them, thanks


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh cool, glad to help, i dont think most doctors actually know about them, because i usally get prescribed my old tablets by accident, i had to actually ask specifically for them the time before because the doctor got confused saying that they were the same thing, then she read her big book and said ohhhhh - the penny must have dropped lol. just make sure you ask for the MR bit - modified release - makes all the difference. cos yeah i used to do that too, thats why i didnt find they would work, id always miss the lunch time one, its really annoying having to time when you eat around tablets but with two it is better. i will stop rambling now lol


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks again Sophie, and dont worry about rambling i do it all the time


----------

